# John deere b with a 50 power block



## daveb50 (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a 1951 jd b with a jd 50 power block that we recently got finished enough to run. Does anyone know the correct throttle and governer rod adjustments?


----------



## daveb50 (Oct 15, 2012)

Tractor will not rev up to the rated rpm and shuts down when you manually open butterfly on carb.


----------

